
Set Up Multiple SSL Certificates on One IP with Apache on Ubuntu - nilmonibasak
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-set-up-multiple-ssl-certificates-on-one-ip-with-apache-on-ubuntu-12-04
======
Nux
Worth noting Virtualmin and CPanel do support SNI. Also worth noting old
versions of software (wget, curl, IE, android etc) do not support it:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_Name_Indication#No_suppo...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_Name_Indication#No_support)

